# [Wet Thumb Forum]-11/21/2004: San Jose Plant Swap



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.sfbaaps.com/
Round Table Pizza
4302 Moorpark Avenue
San Jose, CA 95129-2030
408-725-0818
100-500pm


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Is it open to non-member too?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, since membership is currently free, I would say yes.


----------

